# Too old for 1st time private health insurance



## STEINER (27 Mar 2014)

Elderly married relatives in their 70's have never had private health insurance, and have had a medical card for some time > 10 years.  There is a pre-existing condition requiring monthly meds and quarterly consultant visits, so  presumably there is a 10 year waiting period for private health insurance to cover these visits.

They are now over the €900 per week couple HSE income limit for a medical card, which they will presumably lose shortly.

What are the options to pay for future health care including outpatient and in-patient?


----------



## wednesday (28 Mar 2014)

I followed a link on the medical card income limits and found this quote: -

_If a person has income in excess of the income limits for the Scheme, it is possible that he/she may still qualify under the General Medical Card/GP Visit Card Scheme, if his or her circumstances are causing financial hardship e.g. medical costs, nursing home costs etc. The general scheme, although having lower income thresholds, provides for income disregards and relevant outgoings to be taken into account in the assessment process._

Not knowing the personal circumstances of the individuals concerned, they should still apply, they may qualify for a GP only card or be granted the full medical card dependant on their outgoings.


----------



## STEINER (28 Mar 2014)

wednesday said:


> _If a person has income in excess of the income limits for the Scheme, it is possible that he/she may still qualify under the General Medical Card/GP Visit Card Scheme, if his or her circumstances are causing financial hardship e.g. medical costs, nursing home costs etc. The general scheme, although having lower income thresholds, provides for income disregards and relevant outgoings to be taken into account in the assessment process._




Thanks, they qualify for the GP visit card anyway as income < €1,400 per week.

About €40 over the €900 medical card weekly income limit, so maybe with a letter detailing medical history will qualify.

If this couple have no HSE medical card and no private health insurance, and become ill and need admittance to a public hospital for operation/treatment etc, is it simply a case that they are invoiced and pony up the cash?  I don't understand how the process works.


----------



## Sunny (28 Mar 2014)

STEINER said:


> Thanks, they qualify for the GP visit card anyway as income < €1,400 per week.
> 
> About €40 over the €900 medical card weekly income limit, so maybe with a letter detailing medical history will qualify.
> 
> If this couple have no HSE medical card and no private health insurance, and become ill and need admittance to a public hospital for operation/treatment etc, is it simply a case that they are invoiced and pony up the cash? I don't understand how the process works.


 
I think the cost of being public patient in a public hospital is €75 per night with a maximum of €750 per year. There are different charges for long term stays.


----------



## Protocol (28 Mar 2014)

STEINER said:


> What are the options to pay for future health care including outpatient and in-patient?




Note that hosp care is tax-financed in Ireland.

So outpatients is free at the point of care, there are no charges.

The A&E has a 100 euro fee.

If you stay overnight, there is a nominal 75e fee per night, to max 750 pa.


----------



## Protocol (28 Mar 2014)

STEINER said:


> If this couple have no HSE medical card and no private health insurance, and become ill and need admittance to a public hospital for operation/treatment etc, is it simply a case that they are invoiced and pony up the cash?  I don't understand how the process works.



Taxes pay for hosp care in Irl.

There are no fees/charges.

OTHER THAN

100e for A&E, which is free if you have a letter from a GP

75pn if you stay overnight.


----------



## elcato (28 Mar 2014)

> The A&E has a 100 euro fee.
> 
> If you stay overnight, there is a nominal 75e fee per night, to max 750 pa.


I would also point out that they will not be at the door of the A&E or the ward asking for this up front so no need to be worrying about having it handy.


----------



## STEINER (28 Mar 2014)

thanks for all the replies.  

I think I am clear now about it.

So, they can continue to attend public hospital outpatient clinics at no charge for phlebotomy/x-rays etc etc

There would be a €75 per night ( max 10 nights per annum) for inpatient, but there would be no actual charge for medical care/operations as such.

€100 for A&E without GP letter.

I was confused a bit about the €75 per night charge as when I attend a periodic outpatients clinic as a private patient, my insurer LAYA are billed €75 for dayward and extras for phlebotomy/pathology etc.


----------



## huskerdu (28 Mar 2014)

STEINER said:


> I was confused a bit about the €75 per night charge as when I attend a periodic outpatients clinic as a private patient, my insurer LAYA are billed €75 for dayward and extras for phlebotomy/pathology etc.



Private patients are charged for some services which are free to public patients.


----------



## wednesday (28 Mar 2014)

> Originally posted by *Steiner*
> About €40 over the €900 medical card weekly income limit, so maybe with a letter detailing medical history will qualify.



I would advise the couple to apply anyway. The citizens information page here explains a lot more. In the event that they don't qualify for a full medical card make sure that they apply for the drug payment scheme card.


----------

